
Auto balancing 7 hours tests between 100 parallel jobs on CI – Buildkite example - ArturT
http://docs.knapsackpro.com/2017/auto-balancing-7-hours-tests-between-100-parallel-jobs-on-ci-buildkite-example
======
ArturT
Do you have large test suites in your company projects? How big are they? How
do you deal with long running tests?

Probably keeping a few small projects with fast test suites instead of
monolith would be a nice way but we all know it's not always that easy.

I'd like to build a client library for auto-balancing tests across CI nodes in
other languages than Ruby and I'd love to learn what test runners tools you
use in your favorite programming languages.

